# Is it ok to feed adult dog food to puppies



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm trying to select a new dog food for my 8 month old pup and I like a lot of the adult foods, but a lot of them say don't feed to dogs under 12 or 15 months, is this true?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If you can find an all life stage type food, that should be fine. I never feed puppy food. Those that do feed puppy food, it's recommended to switch to an adult food by 4 months to help control growth.

Now some of the grain free foods can be a bit too much. I know Innova Evo isn't recommended for puppies, nor is Royal Canin GSD nor Wellness Core. All these are at least 12 months, some higher in age. 

So post which foods you are considering and we'll take a look to help


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I was thinking about the Royal Canin GSD, Eukanuba GSD, or an adult version of Nutro. She's currently getting Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy food and loves it, but the pieces are a bit small and she eats fast and chokes. I'm hoping to find something with larger kibble and move her on to a more adult diet.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i feed my 11 week old puppy Wellness Super 5 mix and he absolutely loves it. I throw some can in with the kibble every once in a while to give him a special treat. I have never fed puppy food to my GSD's because i feel that they tend to grow to fast. 
I wouldnt recommend grain free either until they are at least 24 months old. 
Im thinking about switching to Fromm soon. I heard good things about them...Im not a huge Eukanuba or Nutro fan. I feel that there are many other foods out there that are better for the $$$

Either way, good luck with everything.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: bdavis86Well I was thinking about the Royal Canin GSD,


If you're talking about the GSD 24 it's not recommended under 15 months


http://www.royalcanin.us/products/default.aspx
MAXI German Shepherd 24 
Dog Food for Adult German Shepherds Over 15 Months of Age


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I've been looking at Wellness and Eagle Pack, are those good brands?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes just not the wellness core, not until a year old. Eagle pack is good, some formula's better than others. 

I could never get mine to eat regular wellness, lol.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I started out my pup on Royal Canin Puppy large breed, then switched to Royal Canin GSD24 when she was 6 months. Now at one year I have switched to Orijen Adult. Using kcal/cup given on the label you can adjust the amount of food to give equivalent calories when switching to differant foods. Royal Canin adult is a larger kibble. I presoak all of her food for 2-3 min in hot water to soften, drain it and feed. That might help to prevent choking down dry kibble.


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked up the Wellness Super 5 Mix Large Breed Adult formula, hope thats a good pick...


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Again, from Royal Canin's site: German Shepherd 24
Dog Food for Adult German Shepherds Over 15 Months of Age

so personally I wouldn't recommend it any younger. As for the wellness super 5 mix, looks to be ok from what I can tell from their site.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i like the food alot. Good ingredients, good price, and my boy is doing great!!! Hard stools, great coat, and full of energy!!!


----------



## bdavis86 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's good to know. I've noticed Sydney's been pooping a lot lately and been kinda itchy, hoping a little bit better food might help her out.


----------

